# الى كل مهندس كيميائي



## المهندس حربي (11 فبراير 2009)

:73:لو سمحتم هل تعرفو جامعة في السودان تقوم بتدريس الهندسة الكيميائية وما هي فروع التخصصية للهندسة الكيميائية . وشكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي حربي
لاأعرف الجامعات في السودان ولكن أردت أن أجيبك حول سؤال التخصص
وهو
1. وحدات صناعية
2. تكرير نفطي

وإذا أردت أن تكون مطلوبا أدرس وركز على الأختصاص الثاني
أرجو الرد والدعاء .......


----------



## المهندس حربي (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على ردك على سؤالي ولكنني بالنسبة للتخصص يوجد في جامعة الخليج العربي في دولة البحرين في تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية تخصص متفجرات واسلحة فكنت اتسائل ان كان يوجد جامعات تقوم بتدريس هذا المجال كتخصص رئيسي من تخصصات الهندسة الكيميائية غير دولة البحرين . وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## arifi (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم يااخي حربي 
الجامعات التي اعرفها في السودان 
جامعة الخرطوم و جامعة العلوم والتقانة وجامعة الجزيرة وجامعة النيلين


----------



## حنين (26 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سوف أحاول أن أقوم بتزويدك بالمطلوب ولكني أردت أن أتأكد من الغرض من السؤال:
هل هو دراستك أنت شخصياً للهندسة الكيميائية في مرحلة البكالوريوس؟ وإن كنت كذلك فأنت حالياً في أي سنة؟؟؟
أم أنك تريد الاعداد لبعثة تحضير الدراسات العليا؟؟؟
أم أن سؤالك هو لغرض العمل والتدريس في هذا المجال في تلك الجامعات؟؟

لك كل الاحترام
أمنياتي للجميع بدوام التوفيق*


----------



## المهندس حربي (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولكن سؤالي هو انني سجلت في الجامعة في تخصص الهندسة المدنية وبقيت فيها حتى شهر ولكنني خرجت منها لانني وجدتها صعبة وميولي للكيمياء اكثر من الرياضيات فانسحبت من الجامعة وحاولت ان اسجل في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ولكنني وجدته ممتلىء وثانيا معدلي الدراسي جيد ولايقبل في الهندسة الكيميائية لذلك ساعيد اخر سنة في الثانوية لكي احصل على معدل عال متفوق ومن ثم اعود لدراسة الهندسة الكيميائية ولكن في دولة السودان لانها شهادة جامعاتها قوية وتخرج مهندسين ذو كفاءة لذلك طلبت المساعدة في العثور على اسم جامعة في السودان تقوم بتدريس الهندسة الكيميائية وان تمكنت من الحصول على بعثة او منحة فسيسهل ذلك علي الطريق واكون شاكر لكم.وشكرا


----------



## حنين (28 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين
أولاً: لك الشكر في قوة العزيمة والإرادة التي دفعتك لإتخاذ قرار إعادة الثانوية العامة للحصول على ما تبتغي وهو الإلتحاق بقسم الهندسة الكيميائية وفعلاً القسم يستحق هذا العناء ويستحق قرار محوري كقرار الإعادة للشهادة الثانوية العامة...
ثانياً: أغلب الجامعات السودانية متوفر بها قسم الهندسة الكيميائية وبمختلف المجالات التي لا أستطيع أن أوجهك إلى إحداها لأنها تعتمد على رغبتك الشخصية بعد أن تمر بالمراحل المتقدمة وبناء على محتوى المواد والمجالات التي سوف تتطرق إليها من خلال تلك المواد وميولك لها... تماماً كرغبتك في اختيار تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية...
والآن وجب علي التنويه بأن كل ولاية من ولايات السودان الست والعشرون بها جامعة شاملة تحتوى على أغلب التخصصات الأكاديمية ولا ينبغي عليك سوى المفاضلة بناء على المعدل الذي سوف تجنيه وبناء على أسلوب وكيفية الدراسة والإمكانيات المادية التابعة لذلك وكل تلك الجامعات لها شهادات قوية ومعتمدة ومشهود لكل الخريجين منها بالكفاءة والنجاح والتقدم ولا أنسى بالطبع الكليات والمعاهد الخاصة التي لا تقل خبرتها عن الجامعات الحكومية..
الآن ما عليك سوى التوكل على الله وإحراز معدل عالي في الشهادة الثانوية واحمل شهاداتك بعد النجاح إن شاء الله تعالى وقم بزيارة طويلة المدى للسودان نقب فيها عن احتياجاتك الأكاديمية ولسوف تجد المراد بكل الرضا والإمتنان...

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سعد السوداني (1 مارس 2009)

نعم هناك العديد من الجامعات السودانية بها قسم للهندسة الكيميائية ولكن أفضلها جامعة الخرطوم .انا حاليا طالب في الصف الثالث بقسم الهندسة الكيميائية بجامعة الخرطوم


----------



## حنين (1 مارس 2009)

سعد السوداني قال:


> نعم هناك العديد من الجامعات السودانية بها قسم للهندسة الكيميائية ولكن أفضلها جامعة الخرطوم .انا حاليا طالب في الصف الثالث بقسم الهندسة الكيميائية بجامعة الخرطوم




*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الفاضل سعد
أتمنى منك أن تمد الأخ المهندس حربي بكل التفاصيل التي تتعلق بقسم الهندسة الكيميائية في جامعة الخرطوم باعتبارك طالباً بها حتى يتسنى له المعرفة والإطلاع منذ الآن

وجزاك الله كل خير

والله ولي التوفيق​*


----------



## المهندس حربي (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم يا اخواني واخواتي على مساندتكم لي , ولكن ارجوا منك اخ سعد السوداني ان توضح لي ما هي فروع الهندسة الكيميائية في جامعتك (جامعة الخرطوم ) ام انها فرع واحد شامل كل شيء يخص الهندسة الكيميائية وما الافضل جامعة الخرطوم ام جامعة التقانة والعلوم السودانية وهل هناك منح دراسية تمنحها الحكومة او منظمات او هيئات اسلامية او علمية تمنح بعثات دراسية للدراسة في الجامعات السودانية لانني لا اعيش في السودان وانما اريد ان ادرس الهندسة الكيميائية في جامعات دولة السودان لانها جامعات تخرج مهندسين ذو قدرات وكفاءات عالية . وشكرا لكم


----------



## حنين (2 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أود أن أنوه أن الدستور السوداني قد حدد تقسيم ولايات السودان إلى ثمان وعشرون ولاية وفق معاهدات السلام التي أبرمت في الجنوب مع الشمال وهذا يعني أن هناك ولايتين جديدتين ينتج عنهما جامعتين جديدتين تشمل كل جامعة منهما كل التخصصات وبمختلف المجالات المعاصرة للسبق الأكاديمي...
وهذه فرصة أخرى لك اخي المهندس حربي للاطلاع والالتحاق بقسم الهندسة الكيميائية

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حنين (2 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أود أن أنوه بأن آخر تعديل للدستور السوداني قد قرر وصادق على تقسيم ولايات السودان إلى ثمان وعشرون ولاية بدلاً من ست وعشرون ولاية وذلك وفق المعاهدات واتفاقات السلام التي أبرمت في الجنوب مع الشمال وهذا يعني أن هناك ولايتين جديدتين ينتج عنهما جامعتين مختلفتين تشملان جميع التخصصات بمختلف المجالات المواكبة للسبق والتطور الأكاديمي...
وهذه فرصة جديدة لك أخي المهندس حربي لمزيد من الإطلاع والمفاضلة واتخاذ قرار وتحديد وجهة الدراسة...


والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## سعد السوداني (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا أخي المهندس حربي
في جامعة الخرطوم لاتوجد هناك تخصصات في الهندسة الكيميائية للبكلاريوس .اما للدراسات العليا فاكيد بها تخصصات


----------



## هنري26 (3 مارس 2009)

ياأخي أنا خريج هندسة كيميائية-جامعة الجزيرة
أود أن أنبهك لشئ هو أن افضل جامعة في الهندسة الكيميائية هي جامعة الجزيرة 
أما بخصوص التخصصات فقد تم تحديث المناهج هذا العام مما يعني أنها صارت أفضل من قبل بكثييييييييير.
والله الموفق


----------



## ارهينيوس (3 مارس 2009)

نرجو تعاونكم لمزيد من انفع


----------



## المهندس حربي (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم عل هذه الردود الطيبة


----------



## المهندس حربي (4 مارس 2009)

ارجو المزيد من المعلومات عن جامعات السودان وعن إمكانية الحصول على منحة لدراسة الباكالوريوس في الهندسة الكيميائية.وشكرا لكم


----------



## سعد السوداني (9 مارس 2009)

يا أخي هنري نسبة القبول للهندسة الكيميائية جامعة الخرطوم هي 90.6% 
امجامعة الجزيرة فهي 85%


----------



## المهندس حربي (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ سعد ولكن اتمنى ان تعطيني اسم موقع او رابط الكتروني عن جامعة الجزيرة لكي اتعرف ما هي الاشياء الواجب علي القيام بها وما هي شروط الجامعة بالنسبة للمغتربين وما هو المعدل الدراسي المطلوب للإلتحاق بالهندسة الكيميائية من اجل التسجيل وخاصة انني خارج دولة السودان مع العلم انني لست سوداني لذلك اعذروني على اسئلتي الكثيرة على هذا الموضوع . وشكرا لكم ولردودكم الطيبة .


----------



## bint alsudan (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي السائل انا خريجة جامعة الجزيره واعمل في الامارات في مجال الاسمده الكيميائية ، الهندسه الكيميائية في السودان ليس فيها سنة تخصص ولكن في السنتين الاخيرتين تكون هناك كورسات تسمى التكنلوجيا المنتقاه او المختاره تدرس فيها انواع من الصناعات مثل تنقية المياه تكرير النفط صناعة السيراميك وفي الاونه الاخيره اصبح التركيز على تكرير النفط اكثر وايضا هناك ورش التحكم في العمليات الصناعيه الكيميائيه ودورات تدريبيه ثلاثه انت تختار الكان المناسب وتاخذ خطاب من الجامعه وبعد الدوره تسلم التقرير وهذا على مدار السنتين النهائيتين ، اما بخصوص جامعة الخرطوم افضل فهذا غير صحيح فالجامعة تعتمد على الكادر التعليمي الموجود واكانيات الجامعه من مختبرات مجهوه وورش ومراجع وغيرها
وشكرا


----------

